# Karma bomb of old kits.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

An old friend dropped by with a pile of boxes last night. Said he'd cleaned out his basement after a flood and decided that his pile of old models needed a home, rather than being thrown out. Any kit boxes involved are ruined by the flood, but of course the plastic is okay. I still have to go through the packing boxes thoroughly, but fishing thru them I found things like the Aurora Dutch Woman and Scotsman (glue bombs), a partially asembled Tarzan, an unassembled Oddjob, a Born Losers Hitler (head only!), a glue-bomb Spider-Man and Captain America, some Aurora monsters with glow parts (70s issues), a model that looks like the painting of the Revolutionary war fife and drum marching people, a 1/8ish assembled Indian figure with no manufacturer logo, A koala model!, a bunch of very old car kits (including an Edsel!) both built and not. And then a lot of loose parts at the bottoms of the boxes.

This is going to take a while to sort through!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

What a wonderful friend! Most people would just discard them, now they have a chance of new life...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds great John - it is always exciting to go thru a box of old treasures!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Koala is a rare Revell kit. It used to come with flocking to represent the fur. The "Spirit of 76" figures were from Pyro or Palmer. They turn up on eBay now and then


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*That's some good Karma John!*

Carl-


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

John, we want pictures please! Sounds like a cool stash.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I have seen pictures of your stash.Do you have any more room???


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great news, and yes, photos would probably be good, unless everything is covered in mud and paper/cardboard sludge. Hopefully if any more loose parts show up in his basement the original owner will know where they came from and reunite them with the kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BadRonald said:


> I have seen pictures of your stash.Do you have any more room???


NO!! :lol:

The Spirit of 76 has a Palmer logo on the bottom. The Indian warrior with no logo stumps me, but y'all will help me out when I get photos. The Spider-Man is from Addar. I found a 1/4" scale horse-drawn fire truck from Revell - had to pry the smooshed box apart. Ditto for the two Aurora monster scene customizing parts boxes (neither kit is complete), and the square-box Phantom of the Opera (complete, with glow parts).

The best find was at the bottom - an Aurora long box Blue Knight _undamaged_! This one must not have been in the flood. Although when I opened the box (without prying!) his disintegrated helmet feather sort of flew all over the place. Well it _IS_ 59 years old!

Still more to find. I'm putting each kit in a ziplock as I sort.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Looking forward to seeing all you got.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

To quote Bugs Bunny, well, “that gives you a hobby”. I remember the “glue bombs” covered with Testors gloss paint. I spent the spring restoring old Aurora kits I had from over 40 years ago, inspired by the late Buzz Conroy. Superman, Batman, Robin, and Willie Mays look a lot better now. On thing you notice is how well those old kits were sculpted. Right now I am redoing the Billiken Bride of Frankenstein, one day I am going to learn how to post photos so that I can share to. I miss Randy ( Buzz Conroy) I regret never contacting or meeting him he must have been a great guy and a lost to our hobby.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, first ID challenge - what is it? There's no information or logo at all under the base.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Next - who the heck made a giant buffalo head in a billion pieces?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And lastly for tonight, to quote Commander William Riker - "what the _hell_?!"


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The late Buzz Conroy? Is he no longer with us?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> The late Buzz Conroy? Is he no longer with us?


I read several months ago that he past away.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

John P said:


> And lastly for tonight, to quote Commander William Riker - "what the _hell_?!"


That looks like the instant dehydrated alien warriors Marvin the Martian used against Bugs Bunny and/or Daffy Duck.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

apls said:


> I read several months ago that he past away.


I'm sorry to hear that. Thanks for answering.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Owen E Oulton said:


> That looks like the instant dehydrated alien warriors Marvin the Martian used against Bugs Bunny and/or Daffy Duck.


It looks like a Dr. Seuss character. Weren't there some models of some of his creations?

Jeff


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Kinda looks like Max.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Revell made some Seuss Kits.

- GJS


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

John P said:


> Okay, first ID challenge - what is it? There's no information or logo at all under the base.


Pyro indian warrior


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

John P said:


> Next - who the heck made a giant buffalo head in a billion pieces?


Precision 1958 the Mighty Buffalo trophy head (they also did a bengal tiger!)


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

John P said:


> And lastly for tonight, to quote Commander William Riker - "what the _hell_?!"


Revell Dr. Seuss Gowdy the Dowdy Grackle.

BRIAN


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looks like Brian beat me to it.
I actually knew all those too.

I actually owned that bison head, and the koala at one point, but both have been sold off again over the years. (would still like to get the kitten unbuilt, with the flocking at a reasonable price someday though)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah! Thank you, gents!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody got a photo of a _finished _Palmer Spirit of 76 kit? I've got the figures, and there were a couple of loose drums in the mass of loose parts in the box. I'm trying to figure out if any of the other parts are there.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> The late Buzz Conroy? Is he no longer with us?


Randy Eveleigh (Buzz Conroy) Died December 25, 2014.. 59 years old.

Denis


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Shit, that's way too young. Especially as I'm 58...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Anybody got a photo of a _finished _Palmer Spirit of 76 kit? I've got the figures, and there were a couple of loose drums in the mass of loose parts in the box. I'm trying to figure out if any of the other parts are there.


Ken Kwil finished one not too long ago.
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/Pix-R-Us/media/Model photos/IMG_3457_zps9yohygxw.jpg.html

He even did a nice write up of how he did it on the Clubhouse (not sure if he posted it here or not)
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=110754


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> Randy Eveleigh (Buzz Conroy) Died December 25, 2014.. 59 years old.
> 
> Denis


Thanks, Denis. I'm sorry to trouble people about this, I didn't know.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gah! Photobucket is blocked at work. Have to wait till I get home to see.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There are a couple of assembled car models in one of the boxes. The bottom says AMT with a a 1950s copyright. One is an Edsel, I can't ID the other. Looks like 1/24. The bottoms are screwed on! A couple of other car models from companies I've never heard of.

There's most of a car model called the "Teepee T" - a blue Model T with, yes, a Teepee on the back.

An original Addams Family house, assembled but unpainted.

A half-built Aurora Gillman with glow parts.

A totally unbuilt Phantom of the Opera with glow parts. He was in a square box, but the box is insalvageable.

A Monster Scenes Vampi, half-built, in a bag with the comic.

A Revell Flipper body and most of Sandy, but no wave base or fins. I should have bought that last Darwin model before my friend's hobby shop closed.

A Renwall catalog that's actually in good condition!

More piles of loose parts in the bottom...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm getting more jealous by the day. The Teepee Tee is an Aurora 'Scene Machines' kit, and should come with a couple of hippie figures.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Those cars with the bottoms screwed on may be dealer promos.
Which could make them worth a decent amount.

(I found this out several years ago when my mother took over a thrift store and asked me to look at the box full of models that were there. I ended up getting her several hundred dollars for some pretty beat-up cars.)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I'm getting more jealous by the day. The Teepee Tee is an Aurora 'Scene Machines' kit, and should come with a couple of hippie figures.


Yep. The Tepee 'T' - Produced by Aurora in 1970 in 1/32 scale, and came with "Brave and Squaw" figures.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> And lastly for tonight, to quote Commander William Riker - "what the _hell_?!"


That makes me think of one of the Revell (?) Dr. Suess kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Yup, already identified upthread.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here are the two AMT cars with the screw-on Chassis:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Some conventional car kits:

This one seems complete! The decals are toast, though.









this one is probably complete, but I haven't checked parts.









This one is put together except for the chrome.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There were scattered parts of TWO of these in the boxes, but I can't swear there's one complete kit. I put all the parts together in the least damaged box.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And I'm afraid there's no hope for the Teepee Tee. This is all that's left of it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Speaking of no hope - this Viscount must have taken the brunt of the flood. I'm not sure if the air stairs go with it, but what the hell. There's nothing else left of it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> ^Yup, already identified upthread.


Apologies. They weren't there earlier, I thought I was first. HA! I was NOT!

I've got one of those kits. Man, companies were trying real hard back then, throwing EVERYTHING against the wall to see if they would stick...or hit. 

Crazy as it sounds, while some of the kits may be sales or barter material, I can see some potential kitbash bait, and having seen your skills I can't help but think there's ideas bubbling in your brain as well. 

The screw-on chassie kits scream 'Cadillacs and Dinosaurs' or 'Mad Max Post Apoc' material. Some ribbed hoses, some tank parts, good to go.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe a starship with the Dr Seuss face in place of the deflector dish?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> Maybe a starship with the Dr Seuss face in place of the deflector dish?


HAW! altho if you glued it to something with the 'inside' facing it would drive people crazy trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Interesting, thanks for showing the photos. I expect that nearly every kit is restorable - the needed parts will be out there and could be found from somewhere eventually, but things like this are relative. Find one rare kit that needs restoring and we might spend the required years tracking down the needed parts. Find loads of rare kits in one go, and we'd probably dump some of them...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Speaking of no hope - this Viscount must have taken the brunt of the flood. I'm not sure if the air stairs go with it, but what the hell. There's nothing else left of it.


You could turn her into a near future interplanetary space ship.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Checked over the Aurora Blue Knight model last night. All parts are there, though they've been removed from any sprue trees. The feather for his helmet has fallen apart, but it's still in the box - all _over _the box :lol: And there are _two _copies of the instructions. The box is in decent shape too. A quick evilbay scan shows such a thing going for around $80 or so. Hmm!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, kids, what in the WORLD is this face from? It was in the bottom of the box, with no other parts that seem to go with it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

These arms are almost certainly from the Aurora Black Knight, but they're ALL there is of the Aurora Black Knight!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Okay, kids, what in the WORLD is this face from? It was in the bottom of the box, with no other parts that seem to go with it!


That's the Prisoner from Auroras Phantom of the Opera....










[/QUOTE]
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh good! Okay, there was a complete Phantom kit in there in a falling-apart box. This poor guy must have fallen out.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Oh good! Okay, there was a complete Phantom kit in there in a falling-apart box. This poor guy must have fallen out.



....or escaped!

Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> ....or escaped!
> 
> Denis


Yes, how about that? Possibly the only time the poor guy managed to escape that small brick cell!!!


----------

